# Jonquilla



## panjabigator

Bona nit a tothom,

Què tipus de flor és una jonquilla i què seria en anglès?  El diccionari CVB el tradueix com "flor de nieve", que mai l'havia sentit abans.  Us sona?


----------



## merquiades

Hola Panjabigator.  Crec que "Jonquilla" es "Daffodil" en anglès.


----------



## panjabigator

Ah, gràcies.  Doncs, es diu això de "flor de nieve" en castellà?


----------



## merquiades

Es diu "narciso" o "junquillo" en castellà.  "Flor de nieve" no ho sé.  Potser algún forista que conegui bé les flors pugui dir-nos la diferència entre totes aquestes varietats de flors.  "La flor de nieve" seria lògicament blanca, però per mi, jonquilla, daffodil, narciso etc son flors grogues, no?


----------



## merquiades

Aquí tens moltes imatges de jonquilles.  Ho sento, no sé posar bé els links com ho feu vosaltres. Ja sé que és molt llarg.........................                    http://images.google.cat/images?hl=...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CCIQsAQwAw


----------



## panjabigator

merquiades said:


> Es diu "narciso" o "junquillo" en castellà.  "Flor de nieve" no ho sé.  Potser algún forista que conegui bé les flors pugui dir-nos la diferència entre totes aquestes varietats de flors.  "La flor de nieve" seria lògicament blanca, però per mi, jonquilla, daffodil, narciso etc son flors grogues, no?



Gràcies Merquiades, però no serien diferents un "narciso" d'un "junquillo"? Un "narcissus" (en anglès) em sembla diferent, però no sóc gens familiar amb les flors, així que em fio en al que dius tu.

http://images.google.com/images?q=n...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBcQsAQwAA


----------



## merquiades

Tampoc no sé res de les flors, però en mirar totes aqueixes fotos (les meves i les teves) em sembla que deu haver-hi moltíssimes varietats de flors del mateix grup....  Els narcissos parèixen sovint blancs i les junquilles gairebé sempre grogues, però buenu tenen la mateixa forma i s'assemblen....  Jo diria jonquilla=junquillo=daffodil i narcís=narciso=narcissus.  Ens cal un florista aquí


----------



## merquiades

Però mira... La flor de nieve, La flor dels Pirineus, La flor de Aragón, o Edelweiss, es un tipus de flor molt diferent, es evident que és d'una altra família.  http://images.google.es/images?hl=e...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBQQsAQwAA


----------



## panjabigator

Carai!  Doncs, gràcies per dir-m'ho, que ara sembla molt clar que es tracta d'una flor semblant.  Millor que continui jo amb el català que les flors, que ni me les conec en anglès tampoc!

I per cert, és el primer cop que veig (penso) aquesta paraula demonstrativa "aqueix".  És molt bona paraula, i intentaré d'ussar-la.


----------

